# Let's meet the other half



## usandpets

For those that are in a relationship, whether married or dating, show everyone your significant other. 

Many of my posts I have mentioned my wife. I just figured that some may want to see or share their other half. So here's her and me, her on her horse Copper, and me on my newest girl Chloe:


----------



## amp23

I'll start.  Not married, but have been dating over 3 years  Cory, me, and his cousin last summer


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Good thread idea! Here's my hubby & my little monster :wink:

Heading back to the dock after a day on the lake







water fight at the sandbar...







on Little Gasparilla Island


----------



## Golden Horse

Here's mine :lol::lol:











:clap::clap::clap::clap::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## COWCHICK77

My hubby..


----------



## cakemom

Hubba Hubba gh!! I'll find a pic of me and mine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

Yeah well, maybe that isn't really mine, only when I have my eyes closed, open them again and I have to go and find a pic later, he is camera shy at best so there aren't that many


----------



## farmpony84

Golden Horse said:


> Yeah well, maybe that isn't really mine, only when I have my eyes closed, open them again and I have to go and find a pic later, he is camera shy at best so there aren't that many


He just doesn't know he's yours yet....


My boys:


----------



## cakemom

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny

I've been with my man for over three years now, but not yet married. :lol:

http://emob832.photobucket.com/albums/zz248/TaylorRunyon/utf-8BSU1HOTUxNDQ2LmpwZw.jpg

This is one of the few decent pictures we have, the dork never acts serious!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

COWCHICK77 said:


> My hubby..


with that cowboy hat your hubby looks like Tim McGraw


----------



## COWCHICK77

Country Woman said:


> with that cowboy hat your hubby looks like Tim McGraw


LOL, I am going to tell him that....only if I was as hot Faith though...tee he.


----------



## Country Woman

this is my husband Marc and I
we are going to be married 2 years in July


----------



## Country Woman

COWCHICK77 said:


> LOL, I am going to tell him that....only if I was as hot Faith though...tee he.


well in your husbands eyes you are as hot as Faith


----------



## DrumRunner

This is Chris and I...We've been together a little over 5 1/2 years now..Planning on getting married soon!


----------



## Country Woman

Hey Drummer your boy friend had really nice blue eyes 
you two look good together


----------



## DrumRunner

Thank you! I'm thinking he is a keeper!


----------



## themacpack

Golden Horse said:


> Here's mine :lol::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :clap::clap::clap::clap::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Hey, hands off my man you hussey!


----------



## themacpack

How fun to have more faces to put with names. I'll play - this is my husband, Steve. Been married 11 1/2 years now.
This was taken with our kids on the day of his retirement ceremony









We went to Bristol last summer (he is convinced holding my pretty pink cup is even worse than holding my purse, lol)









And with his true love in life


----------



## Sunny

Mac, your daughter looks like Miranda Cosgrove!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy

This is my hubby of 16 years. We were on Mackinaw Island for our anniversary, and with Merlot hunting.


----------



## amp23

DrumRunner, his eyes are so blue!!

Sunny, funny, were pretty much the same age and have dated a guy the same amount of time... Lol

Taffy, I've been to Mackinaw island, too, i love it there!


----------



## Golden Horse

Here is mine, in the Jail Cell at Dodge City,


----------



## franknbeans

Married 32 yrs and counting.


----------



## DrumRunner

Franknbeans, that is adorable..just simply an adorable picture..Laugh. You're husband's facial expression just makes me smile..


----------



## Sunny

I've noticed that, too, amp! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner

amp23 said:


> DrumRunner, his eyes are so blue!!


Lol During the summer when he's tanner they look even bluer..


----------



## amp23

Same with Cory, but they also change from a bluish to greenish, never a clear blue like your boyfriend's! They also kinda change when he wears a blue or green shirt lol


----------



## amp23

Sunny said:


> I've noticed that, too, amp! :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


And we're both southern girls


----------



## DrumRunner

amp23 said:


> Same with Cory, but they also change from a bluish to greenish, never a clear blue like your boyfriend's! They also kinda change when he wears a blue or green shirt lol


Yep, they look more intense..


----------



## HowClever

Jace and I have been together almost 4 years, getting married Halloween this year 










Being a goof










And a horse one too, Phoenix's first proper ride. Excuse Jace's posture!


----------



## kevinshorses

This is my wife Shaylyn. We have been married almost 13 years. We had just ridden about two miles and she swore it was at least ten until I clocked it on our way out of the canyon in the truck.


----------



## Country Woman

Shaylyn Paint is very splashy


----------



## kevinshorses

I traded her off for an Appy gelding. The horse not my wife.


----------



## AlexS

HoFo meet Brad, my main squeeze!


----------



## sierrams1123

Well this is my beau, Brannen 
We have been together for about a year and a half now, we will tie the not in about a year.
He is the love of my life and my best friend.


----------



## themacpack

kevinshorses said:


> I traded her off for an Appy gelding. *The horse not my wife*.


:lol: I was wondering for a second


----------



## Jacksmama

This is my honey, Andy. We'd just spent about 2 hours on alert as we were introducing our geldings in the pasture.


----------



## themacpack

Great pics - love seeing everyone/their other half!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Sunny said:


> Mac, your daughter looks like Miranda Cosgrove!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I thought the same thing Sunny!


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

This is my beautiful family. Been with my fiance for 5 years and getting married this November 










This was us celebrating five years together


----------



## amp23

Congratulations on your upcoming wedding!


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

Thank you, it's very exciting!


----------



## Country Woman

Congratulations on your up coming wedding


----------



## themacpack

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I thought the same thing Sunny!





Sunny said:


> Mac, your daughter looks like Miranda Cosgrove!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That is too funny you should say that because just the other day a co-worker had said something about her "looking like that I-whatever girl on t.v." (apparently her granddaughter watches I-Carly :lol. I hadn't even ever thought about it and now this makes three times I've heard it in two weeks. Maybe I'll put her to work as an impersonator.......lol.....time for her to start earning her horse's keep!


----------



## Courtney

Cody and I have been dating for about 2.5 years. I'm the tiny blonde in the photo and he's the guy looking (quite obviously, I might add) down my tank top. Unfortunately, this is probably one of the better photos we have - I'm not photogenic and he's usually intoxicated in all the photos we take. HAHA.










Actually, here's a better one:


----------



## Sunny

Bahaha. Too funny, Courtney.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mystykat

Here's my other two halfs..I guess my other two quarters? As you can see, they know they're both part of my life, there's no jealousy and they get along swimmingly. It's great! I can hang out with both of them at the same time.










Not fooling anyone huh? Yeah, I'm single


----------



## Faceman

Mrs. Face over the years...


When we got married, 31 years ago...she was 28 then.









Five years later when she was 33...









And last summer at 59...









And lastly, this morning...it's been a rough winter...


----------



## Golden Horse

Face you will be sleeping on the couch again:lol: The lady deserves a medal for putting up with you


----------



## Whisper22

This is my husband and I the last time we had family pictures taken. We've been married 8 years. And just for fun, another picture of the whole family.


----------



## busysmurf

My hubby of 11 yrs. Ironically I met him showing horses (he was showing an itty bitty Arab, and I was showing a giant, LOL) Now he prefers his metal horses. He's on the one that I bought him for his birthday. The smaller mirror image of him is our youngest, Shane (he's also the little guy on the big guy on my avatar). He also prefers metal horses, especially since Papa bought him a tractor. And then there's the Princess:lol: We're still working on that seat of hers.


----------



## Rachel1786

My boyfriend and I have been together 6.5 years and we have a 4.5 year old son...I'm starting to doubt we will EVER get married :-x and I've pretty much given up hope :lol:
I don't have any pics of us together because I'm always behind the camera lol
This was is from 2008, our son was about 7 months old









And Quinton's first time riding(well kinda) It was at his 4th birthday party


----------



## usandpets

mystykat said:


> Here's my other two halfs..I guess my other two quarters? As you can see, they know they're both part of my life, there's no jealousy and they get along swimmingly. It's great! I can hang out with both of them at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not fooling anyone huh? Yeah, I'm single


 That's a cute pup! Is it a pure bred rottie? We've got two of them.


----------



## Alfie92

Thats me and matthew.

Not sure if the picture has worked. could someone let me know.
Thanks


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Alfie92 said:


> Thats me and matthew.
> 
> Not sure if the picture has worked. could someone let me know.
> Thanks


Nope didn't work! Click the paperclip and attach or copy the direct URL of the image and when you click the pic icon and paste it, it'll show up.


----------



## Alfie92

dont think it worked so il try again lol.


----------



## Alfie92

im using photobuckett nd it aint saying the url :S its got a HTML code and an IMG code and its got an IM

can i copy nd past any of them?
thanks


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Alfie92 said:


> im using photobuckett nd it aint saying the url :S its got a HTML code and an IMG code and its got an IM
> 
> can i copy nd past any of them?
> thanks


DIRECT LINK is what you want, I use photobucket too


----------



## Alfie92

there finaly done it lol. Thankyou.

Sorry the pics on the side lol.


----------



## crimsonsky

ooohhh i wanna play! 

here are ryan and i from last weekend. he's such a quick learner and loves his spotted "kids"










and then one from a night out


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Alfie92 said:


> there finaly done it lol. Thankyou.
> 
> Sorry the pics on the side lol.



Haha that's alright, we all need our daily carrot stretches :lol: I love your dress!


----------



## Alfie92

> Haha that's alright, we all need our daily carrot stretches :lol: I love your dress!


Thankyou! I wore it to a wedding on that day lol.


----------



## TimWhit91

My other half. We have been together for a little over a year and are getting married april 2013


----------



## usandpets

^^ Congratulations!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

congratulations with your engagements


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Late response, but ACTUALLY! I've been told by many people that Faith Hill is NOT as pretty as she seems. I've been told in person she's actually a lot less attractive. (Tim McGraw) is from the area I am from.


----------



## Ne0n Zero

This is me (when I still had black hair, ****) and Kina, my partner of 2 years. She goes by RideToBreathe on here. 
Otherwise, I'm the one with red hair. 










Excuse runny makeup, we had just finished riding


----------



## FlyGap

Here's my man! LOL! He's kill me for posting this on the web!
We were "working" one of our festivals and stopped in at a friends camp and they "made" us join in the fun! Hey, gotta have some fun RIGHT!
You can't really tell from the wigs but I'm 5'2 and he's 6'3 LOL!








Then my little cowgirl, thankfully she got his metabolism and legs. How a dark brown and a red head make a blonde I'll never know! And neither will he, LOL, JK!! We get teased about the mailman all the time!


----------



## Spotted Image

This is my boyfriend and me 2 years ago, our first date an rodeo. 








This is him and my boxer.








That's all the pictures I have online and we have been together for two years in less than a month.


----------

